# Baby Hummingbird video..



## Redfoot NERD (Nov 28, 2010)

What a pet.. huh?

http://www.wimp.com/babyhummingbird/

NERD


----------



## coreyc (Nov 28, 2010)

That is awesome Hummingbirds are so cool to watch great video


----------



## terryo (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that Nerd...it was really wonderful.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 28, 2010)

That was so cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jackrat (Nov 28, 2010)

Too cool,Terry.


----------



## JohnathanO (Nov 28, 2010)

That was awesome!!! We used to have them around my house all the time, not so much lately but they are so fun to watch.


----------



## Isa (Nov 28, 2010)

Beautiful video, I love Hummingbird, they are adorable!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 30, 2010)

Beautiful and adorable.


----------

